
Ask HN: How do you write and maintain email templates? - xanderjanz
We&#x27;ve got this legacy system running on LaTeX, but it&#x27;s a huge pain in the ass to update. I&#x27;d like to go toward a more web-standard based system. With SCSS compilation, maybe componentized UI. For companies with lots of email types, what does your email stack look like?
======
EddieColeman
I'm not sure this is useful (I'm not a tech guy in any way, just interested in
the discussion) but for our stack we use third-party tools, and we really like
them: SendWithUs for transactional emails, Gorgias for email templates, and
RocketBolt for tracking the emails.

------
manyxcxi
The last few times we've done it we used Zurb Foundation for Emails[0], built
with Grunt, and sent using Mailgun.

There's still a lot of manual work, but we've created a lot of code
template/mixins that get put together during the build process. As you well
know, building good looking emails is a pain in the ass.

~~~
xanderjanz
Glad to hear. I'm building a similar system with Gulp and Mandrill. Thanks.

